# Help adding vise to Seville (Sam's) tool storage cabinet



## tombwood (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello Lumberjocks, as a newbie I need some help figuring out how to add a simple way to clamp wood so I can work with hand tools on this wooden bench top. Not knowing much about woodworking, I at least foresee squaring lumber with my hand planes and block planes, cutting rabbets with my Stanley 78, cutting joints with hand saw and chisels.

I don't have a workshop, garage, spare room, or spare closet. For now, this bench is on my small back door "porch"-with just enough room for the bench. In fact, one end is exposed to sun and blowing rain, so I understand that this will be temporary.

The wood top is 1.5" thick and assembled like a butcher block. The cabinet below is sheet aluminum with drawers I guess. So I doubt there's room to add a vise below the wooden top. I'm just stumped on finding a clamp that would work with this limited 1.5" thickness.

I'm hoping for some way to affix a side clamp on the drawer face of the cabinet, and probably some dog holes and pop-ups on the top of the "workbench." Am I heading in the right direction? And could y'all help me figure out a side clamp with the limited thickness of this top?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Attaching any type of wood holding mechanism to one of those drawer fronts doesn't seem to me to be a solid solution. Such vises get subjected to all directions of force. Working from the long, back side of the cabinet is also problematic, as any vise screw will interfere with the drawers inside the cabinet. And dogs will to, btw.

Veritas makes an inlay type wagon vise that may work in tops 1 1/2" thick. From there, some pups that hold work? Another jumping off point might be bolting (from the inside) a 2x the length of the backside of the cabinet, to get an apron / stretcher in play for some other solution. If the drawer tops inside allow, maybe a leg vise would be possible?

Just random thoughts.


----------



## tombwood (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Smitty, thanks for the pointers and ideas. Makes sense for me to focus instead on making one of the small/portable workbenches that have been posted here on LJ. That would be better than trying to adapt this cabinet into a workbench. Regards, Tombwood


----------

